# Recommend me some good RF libraries to join.



## Peter M. (Oct 7, 2014)

So I'm currently at pond5, audiojungle, productiontrax, luckstock. I'm looking for some more similar libraries that are tried and tested. I've had most success at pond5, audiojungle and some on productiontrax. Where do you guys get most of your RF sales?


----------



## Blackster (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Peter,

this depends on what music you write and what music their clients need. If I were you, I wouldn't ask in public how much money other composers make with licensing (well, I know that's not exactly what you asked but it feels like this to me).

Just pick some and give them a try to see if they work out for you. Then, you know for sure and you don't have to guess or rely on other people experience (which in most cases won't work for you, because it is a market and everybody brings something different and unique to this market) ...


----------



## Peter M. (Oct 7, 2014)

I wasn't asking how much money anybody is making, nor do I care, I'm just interested where do the other guys make sales, you know, that's how we know which libraries are worth uploading your stuff too. While I appreciate your advice, it's not really helpful to me. And no, RF libraries really don't care much about genres, if you check out pond5 or audiojungle you can find pretty much everything between honkey-tonk piano solo to full blown orchestral music.


----------



## Blackster (Oct 7, 2014)

Are we talking exclusive or non-exclusive?


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 7, 2014)

Peter, out of curiosity, how would you compare AudioJungle and Pond5? I'm only on the former and haven't really looked into the latter because most of the post-production folks I know seem to prefer AJ for whatever reason. Limited sample though so I'd love to hear your thoughts on the two of them.


----------



## Peter M. (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm looking mostly for non-exclusive stuff. I'm on a couple of libraries for exclusive and that's fine.
@Marius The main difference between pond5 and AJ is that you can set your own prices on pond5 and some higher pricing seems to work better, while on audiojungle your stuff goes for 11-18$. I've had most success on pond5 so far, and it has been with pricing between 50-80 $ per track. Also audiojungle is working on a 55-45% basis in their favor, while pond5 is more fair with a 50-50% share. I also think that support at pond5 is better, they deal with problems more efficiently and respond more quickly.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 8, 2014)

Interesting—thanks! The splits are certainly unkind on AJ, at least until you reach the higher sales tiers, so I'll see about getting on the Pond5 wagon as well.


----------



## Peter M. (Oct 8, 2014)

You might want to check out Productiontrax too if you haven't. They are very similar to Pond5.

That being said, my original question still stands. No recommendations?


----------



## MichaelL (Oct 8, 2014)

Peter M. @ Tue Oct 07 said:


> So I'm currently at pond5, audiojungle, productiontrax, luckstock. I'm looking for some more similar libraries that are tried and tested. I've had most success at pond5, audiojungle and some on productiontrax. Where do you guys get most of your RF sales?



That's sort of an interesting mix. Two of those libraries, I really wouldn't consider. But, that's my preference.

AudioJungle, as you probably know, is on AudioSparx "banned list" because of its low pricing. Additionally, as far as I know, Audiojungle does not accept composers who are PRO members. Maybe you can get around both of those issues by using a pseudonym and only selling non-PRO registered music. 

Luckstock, was advertising that its music is "copyright free," which is not correct. 

With RF libraries, often whether or not you get sales depends on your marketing skills...your ability to accurately identify the possible uses for your music and to keyword your tracks effectively.


----------

